# كيفية صناعة لواصق من مادة البيتومين لتكسية الأنابيب



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (9 مارس 2011)

"أرجوا الأفادة عن كيفية صنع لواصق البيتومين لتكسية أنابيب النفط والغاز " 
أنا حالياً أقوم بشراء و تعبئة البيتومين أملشن في براميل تحت مسمي تجاري خاص بي وأخطط لشراء خلاط لعمل بيتومين أملشن معالج بالمطاط الصناعي لغرض العزل للمباني السكنية . 
أود معرفة كيف تصنيع اللواصق بأستخدام مزيج البيتومين والبي في سي , هل أحتاج الي عمل قوالب لهذا الغرض . 

أرجوا الأفادة من المختصين .


----------



## atef.elkhwaga (22 مايو 2011)

اخى فى الله 
سوف اعطييك معلومة بسيطو وعلك انتا اختبارها ممكن اضافة مادة اللتكس وهى مادة تعطى للبتومين مطاطية عالية مع مرعات كمية المضافة *وايضا" بتساعد على الخفاف مع وجود الليونة وللمدة اسم متداول وهة الكلة البيضاء كنا نستعملها ونحن صغار فى عمل الكورة الشراب واتمنا الاستفادة وجربها ولان تخصر بل تكسب انشاء اللة


----------



## rehan hegazy (7 يوليو 2011)

Nafel M Al-Hajeri قال:


> "أرجوا الأفادة عن كيفية صنع لواصق البيتومين لتكسية أنابيب النفط والغاز "
> أنا حالياً أقوم بشراء و تعبئة البيتومين أملشن في براميل تحت مسمي تجاري خاص بي وأخطط لشراء خلاط لعمل بيتومين أملشن معالج بالمطاط الصناعي لغرض العزل للمباني السكنية .
> أود معرفة كيف تصنيع اللواصق بأستخدام مزيج البيتومين والبي في سي , هل أحتاج الي عمل قوالب لهذا الغرض .
> 
> أرجوا الأفادة من المختصين .


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته , اخي الكريم كمعلومه مبسطه عن صناعه عازل الماء او water proffing membran , فلابد ان تستخدم ماده الpolyester( fiber) , ;كماده ماسكه للبيتومين , وهي تباع ك رولات تشدها علي حامل وتغمسها في حوض البيتومين الحار السائل حتي التشبع ,ثم تضع عليها اسمك وتبرد وتلف بشكل رولات بمقاسات مختلفه , هذه فكره مبسطه ممكن تساعدك ودي نفس منتج اسمه بيتومات واي مساعده ان شاء الله انا ممكن اساعدك


----------

